# Umm... WTH?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone please agree with me that this man is insane  

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-LINES-OS...oryZ4145QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummmmm...yes, he is insane...$50-75 tops, and that's WITH the boxes AND the transformer.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Some people are just plain uniformed, or are scammers. I see this in the LGB part of eBay every now and then.

I used to help people out and gently let them know their expectations are far too high, but I don't have that much time on my hands anymore!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Some people are just plain uniformed, or are scammers. I see this in the LGB part of eBay every now and then.
> 
> I used to help people out and gently let them know their expectations are far too high, but I don't have that much time on my hands anymore!


I would, but I do not know how to keep my mouth shut... Most likely I would end up saying something rude and demeaning


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

At train shows I am aproached by people with basic Bachmann sets that are 30-35 years old who want them appraised. It is a rare bird who believes me when I tel them how much they are worth, thinking they have the lost treasure of King Solomon. I now tell them in a diplomatic way that the market is very fluid and to research it on Ebay. The Lionel Boom of the 80s has not really let go yet.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

There is another mystery item in prewar Lionel... If you overpay for the item by $100 using "Buy it Now" you get free shipping!!!


----------



## paceway (Feb 8, 2007)

ebay loves these guys... they get a percentage of the listing price...Note no bidders yet.. by the time he relists it several times looking for a fish he will have paid more in ebay fees them the thing is worth..

I love it...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

> Q: Hi - Can you put some #s in your ad? Lionel has made trains for 107 yrs. & that'll help date the items - and give their value. Dick K. Jan-25-08
> A: WELL DICK, I CAN'T FIND ANY SERIAL NUMBERS.OR I JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE TO LOOK. BUT THE NUMBER 246 IS ON THE SIDE OF THE ENGINE.NEXT TO BUILT BY LIONEL CORP.NUMBERS ON THE CARS IS AS FOLLOWS,6825 FLATBED,6465 THE TANKER,6476 ON THE FEEDCAR. HOPE THAT HELPS. JANIE


The opening bid has been reduced to $500


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> The opening bid has been reduced to $500


That is just too funny...

He moved it into the right section of manufaturing date too, LOL


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

My eyes hurt from this one... I gave up after the first couple sentences 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=MERI&its=Q%2BI&itu=UCI&otn=24&po=Op1


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

"Up for bid is a 1938-42 Lionel # 2812 BALTIMORE & OHIO Gondola. All ORIGINAL, Unrestored in any way. It says NEW 6-30"

LOL, someone told him 

Q: Believe this is just an ordianary green 2812 that has been painted over by someone. Note all the green showing. Feb-17-08 
A: I think your right, it does look re painted


----------

